# ache under ribs and upper stomach? 39 weeks pregnant!



## jadekay

im 39 weeks 3 days pregnant and all day have had a bad ache under my ribs which i thought should not be occuring as the baby has dropped and engaged? also for the last hour have had strong pains in my upper abdomen? anyone know whats causing this..


----------



## angicle

jadekay said:


> im 39 weeks 3 days pregnant and all day have had a bad ache under my ribs which i thought should not be occuring as the baby has dropped and engaged? also for the last hour have had strong pains in my upper abdomen? anyone know whats causing this..


I have been experiencing this EXACT same thing. I'm nearly 38 weeks, and my OB has confirmed that our baby has indeed dropped and everything. I feel like that skin in the middle between my rib cage is going to rip itself open, it hurts so bad. This us our second and I don't recall experiencing this with our first. Could it be the hot weather?


----------



## SparkleBug

Ive got this too?! It hurts. I thought maybe it was wind! Good to know im not alone! X


----------



## Natalie21

i get his when sitting down and when i get into bed, I know LO is fully engaged, this its maybe where they move around and kick you............so sweet they are xx


----------



## IHrtSteve

I get discomfort in my ribs (like they are rubbing together. Mostly at night when I lay down, it if I have a bra on all day. Weird. Everyone says it is babies foot up there but that isn't what it feels like. I did have this with my DS too...


----------



## you&me

If you are getting pain in your ribs it may be worth getting a blood pressure and urine check done just to be on the safe side :thumbup: not scare mongering but rib pain is a symptom of pre-eclampsia (I have had it twice!!)


----------



## jadesh101

when I had pre-eclampsia I was asked if I had this same pain, as it goes I didn't I had everything else for PE, but it can be a sign ok ladies so get it checked xxxx


----------



## Bambers

I have the pain too but I put it down to bubs being breech...hope you're feeling better soon. x


----------



## broodybeauty

i have the same pain almost like my skin is about to tear and feels achy and bruised,my doctor said that although baby has dropped the weight of fluid and baby is pulling downward causing the stretching pulling pain. :( its not very nice x


----------

